# Important Information..



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear Freinds... I just received this information and thought to share it with you as its somewhat helpful for the people who are starting their process for immigration to Canada.

Thanks.

-Kamran
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Migrate to Canada in 6 months!*
Skilled workers can now migrate to Canada within 6 to 12 months.

Skilled workers are people who are selected as permanent residents based on 
their ability to become economically established in Canada.

Federal skilled worker applications received on or after February 27, 2008 will now 
be assessed for eligibility according to a set of instructions issued by the Minister 
of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism on November 28, 2008.

Applications will be reviewed in three steps.


*Step I. Your application is eligible for processing if:*

You have an offer of arranged employment, or


You are a foreign national who has been living legally in Canada for one 
year as a temporary foreign worker or an international student, or


You are a skilled worker who has at least one year of experience in one 
or more of the occupations prescribed under Minister's Instructions.


*Step II. You must meet following minimum requirements to qualify as a 
skilled worker:*

You have at least one year of continuous full-time paid work experience 
or the equivalent in part-time continuous employment, and


Your work experience must be Skill Type 0 (managerial occupations) or 
Skill Level A (professional occupations) or B (technical occupations and 
skilled trades) on the Canadian National Occupational Classification list, 
and


You must have had this experience within the last 10 years.


*Step III. If you meet these minimum requirements, your application will 
then be processed according to the six selection factors in the skilled 
worker points grid. The six selection factors are:*
Education


Abilities in English and/or French


Work experience


Age


Arranged employment in Canada (if applicable), and


Adaptability (if applicable)


----------

